# Multiple land owners and permission question



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

My Brother in law called the wife with a hunting question and she passed it along to me. He got permission to hunt some land that has multiple land owners. Again, this is third hand info by this point, but from what I can gather he got permission from one of the land owners and was wondering if he needed it from all to be able to hunt there without issue or just one LO. 

I said that one LO would probably be fine but to get it in writing, not on a post-it not but an actual regular piece of paper with a signature, a date, phone number, etc. And if any one gave him flak for being out there to just show them the letter, and if they still got after him to just leave(He is/was a hot head and it has gotten him in trouble in the past). Did I give him the right advice?

Thanks


----------



## manny844 (Nov 24, 2012)

MSUFW07 said:


> My Brother in law called the wife with a hunting question and she passed it along to me. He got permission to hunt some land that has multiple land owners. Again, this is third hand info by this point, but from what I can gather he got permission from one of the land owners and was wondering if he needed it from all to be able to hunt there without issue or just one LO.
> 
> I said that one LO would probably be fine but to get it in writing, not on a post-it not but an actual regular piece of paper with a signature, a date, phone number, etc. And if any one gave him flak for being out there to just show them the letter, and if they still got after him to just leave(He is/was a hot head and it has gotten him in trouble in the past). Did I give him the right advice?
> 
> Thanks


Sure did, as long as owner who gave permission gives permission to land he has right too. There can be no restrictions between owners. He can allow someone to step into his place.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I agree that your info was correct. Very smart to get it in writing in a situation like you described.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Just to clarify, the written permission is not required. But it could turn out to be a good idea if the land owners don't communicate with each other.


----------

